# CAST IRON SKILLET PEACH COBBLER



## chef willie

I've been working on my list of things to do...so many recipes, so little time. Decided yesterday a skillet peach cobbler was in order. Pretty straight forward recipe but I used a bit to much of the topping. Not wanting to waste it I almost ruined the cobbler. A pitfall I'll avoid in the future. To cut down on calories I passed on putting the warm cobbler next to a scoop of French Vanilla ice cream in the bowl but feel free to indulge yourself

4 cups sliced peaches

1-2 tsp of cinnamon

1 Tbl corn starch

1 tsp lemon juice

½ cup of sugar

Topping:

1 cup flour

1 Tbl sugar

1 ½ tsp baking powder

Dash salt

3 Tbl shortening (I used softened butter)

Mix topping ingredients well and then add ½ cup of milk to make a batter.

Put 10 inch skillet on medium heat to warm up. Combine peaches and other ingredients in bowl stirring well. Add enough juice from fruit to create a slurry. Not to much juice….but enough to make it look right. Add to skillet and bring to a bubbling simmer. Place topping around peach mixture and put in a 350 degree oven for 15 minutes and check it, rotating skillet if needed. Bake another 10-15 minutes until browned on top. 














DESSERT1.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Mar 1, 2013






  

  

  














DESSERT2.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Mar 1, 2013






  













DESSERT4.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Mar 1, 2013


















DESSERT6.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Mar 1, 2013


----------



## fpnmf

Looks Delicious!!!

  Craig


----------



## go4abliss

THAT LOOKS FOR SO GOOD, MAYBE THIS WEEKEND I CAN MAKE IT, THANKS FOR SHARING


----------



## bad santa

Wow! Now that would be a great ending to a wonderful meal! Thank you for posting and sharing the recipe, I will definitely be trying this one out, but I got to tell you I will be placing some iscream next to it...lol


----------



## kathrynn

Chef....this cobbler works in a cast iron too.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137058/fruit-cobbler-cake-style-peach-on-this-one

2 years ago when the April tornados swept thru are area....we didn't have power for 5 days.  I was going to loose my frozen peaches...so I pulled out the trusty cast iron...and made cobbler on the gas grill.  Took a while...but it was awesome!

Thanks looks very tasty!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Great looking cobbler!! We make the super simple boy scout version in the dutch oven when we go camping!

http://camping.about.com/od/recipes/r/ucrec108.htm


----------



## chef willie

KathrynN said:


> Chef....this cobbler works in a cast iron too.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137058/fruit-cobbler-cake-style-peach-on-this-one
> 
> 2 years ago when the April tornados swept thru are area....we didn't have power for 5 days.  I was going to loose my frozen peaches...so I pulled out the trusty cast iron...and made cobbler on the gas grill.  Took a while...but it was awesome!
> 
> Thanks looks very tasty!
> 
> Kat


Thx Kat...I've seen u post a lot of baked goodies. It ran through my mind to do this over coals in my dome covered que but it was running late...maybe next time.


----------

